# Sanibel/Captiva in October



## fwade (Mar 27, 2013)

I will be visting the Sanibel/Captiva are in mid October and am looking for some advice on what to target from the beach at this time of the year.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I believe you'll have better luck fishing from the pier. "Beach" fishing isn't quite the same over there. Although, if they have a snook season still open, I'd probably advise you to learn from the locals when to go. Other than that, there should always be some speckled trout, spanish mack, and maybe even a flounder or two. It's not inconceivable that you may hook into a cobia or tarpon, if you're tackled up good.

I'd still point you to the pier, though...


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

What general area are you staying and where will you be fishing? Those two islands offer much variety and if you are staying at South Seas on the north tip of Captiva with the access that provides it makes a big difference. 

I fish down there all the time as I have clients I do work for on both islands. However, I mostly stay and fish on Captiva.


----------



## fwade (Mar 27, 2013)

Not sure of exact location where we will be staying. Probably somewhere along West Gulf Drive. I like fishing the beaches and had some succes with Snook a few years back in July. I have never been there in October and have done some searching for a more definative list of what fish are avalable this time of year along the beach/surf with limited success. I am also very interested in targeting 3-5 ft sharks.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

fwade--The shark fishing is excellent along the shore just south of Blind Pass. That is where the bridge between Sanibel and Captiva is. There is ample parking there on both sides of the bridge. During October you should see good mangrove snapper fishing under the bridge as well. You can either fish from shore or from up top. The sheepshead may be in depending on how cool the weather gets. Even if we haven't had a cool snap yet, there should be some there around the pilings. 

There might be some snook holding around the bridge as well. It all depends on the weather and if we've had any early cool fronts. There usually are some residual snook hanging around in October. They could even be stacked up there and staging before they head inshore for the winter. Like I said, that depends on the weather.

The black drum and redfish bite is usually good inside the pass and there always whiting in the surf around the pass. Early mornings should see good fishing for Spanish mackerel and usual suspect ladyfish and jack crevalle. I mostly fish from Blind Pass up to Redfish Pass on Captiva. I don't usually fish Sanibel much, unless it is right there just south of Blind Pass. I have fished the pier and rip/rap by the lighthouse in the past and had good success for redfish, but that has been a few years. I usually only fish there when westerly winds are too strong to fish the Gulf side of the islands. 

I do have some experience fishing a spot called the Sanibel Rocks. This is down towards Bowman's Beach. The trout fishing is excellent there year round and snook can be good depending on the season.

Try to find out a more exact location of where you'll be staying and mostly fishing and I can make some calls to some of my buddies who guide down there.


----------



## fwade (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks much, for the response. That is good info. What is the best way to catch Spanish 
Mackerel from the beaches? should I plan on bringing a Stingsilver setup for long distance casting like in North Carolina?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

fwade--You'll be fishing very shallow water along the beach. Depending on the tide, we're talking 4-8 tops for 100-150 yards out. All you need is a good casting rod and silver spoons, Gotcha Plugs, MirrOlure Catch 2000, Catch JR., MirrOdine, etc. Those are my mainstay artificials for Spanish mackerel down there.


----------

